# Who is the strongest man on the forum?



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

Who is the strongest man on the forum?

And what can he lift for -

Bench Press.

Deadlift.

Squat.


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

Me,

Bench - Loads

Deadlift - Massive amounts

Squat - Even more

I hope that this helps?


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

englishman78 said:


> Who is the strongest man on the forum?
> 
> And what can he lift for -
> 
> ...


Raw and in good form, I'd say METAL.


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

1RM or reps?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Chris Jenkins? Although he doesn't post much...


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Nytol I reccon


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

borostu82 said:


> 1RM or reps?


I was thinking 1.

But post reps too.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Thats a great thread will be very interesting to see this.

GHS


----------



## stavmangr (Nov 25, 2008)

ME 20 YEARS MARRIED


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Magic Torch said:


> Chris Jenkins? Although he doesn't post much...


Plenty on here stronger than Chris, unless we are now going by weight too?

Also his lifts are equipped, which adds too many variables.

If you are talking equipped lifting then Del will be up the top of the list.

I still don't think there is anyone stronger than Rich on here

http://uk.youtube.com/user/mmddm


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

METAL ---- EASY

Currently:whistling:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

dutch_scott said:


> whos metal?
> 
> and i believe raw is the only way, u shud be able to walk upto something , warm up and lift it, not spend ages with gear,
> 
> thats why strongmen r so fierce, raw power


look at link nytol posted


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm still good for about 320/220/300 totally raw and I am on the way down now.

Richy Ellis is a very strong lad (when he's not injured). Be good to see him on a BPC platform this year.

Talking about top end raw strength - I have a Magnus Sammuelson video at home where he benched 275kgs for two and curls 170kgs for two - both raw.


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

Porky Pie said:


> I have a Magnus Sammuelson video at home where he benched 275kgs for two and curls 170kgs for two - both raw.


 linky please:whistling:

N


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Porky Pie said:


> I'm still good for about 320/220/300 totally raw and I am on the way down now.
> 
> Richy Ellis is a very strong lad (when he's not injured). Be good to see him on a BPC platform this year.
> 
> Talking about top end raw strength - I have a Magnus Sammuelson video at home where he benched 275kgs for two and curls 170kgs for two - both raw.


Yeah that bloke is awesome. He does a full arm workout and then still manages 45kg db preacher iso holds ... insaine


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Con Or Jw


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Porky Pie said:


> I'm still good for about 320/220/300 totally raw and I am on the way down now.
> 
> Richy Ellis is a very strong lad (when he's not injured). Be good to see him on a BPC platform this year.
> 
> Talking about top end raw strength - I have a Magnus Sammuelson video at home where he benched 275kgs for two and curls 170kgs for two - both raw.


Is that the Video where he says "I am totally natural, never used any steroids"? :lol:

Very impressive raw lifts mate.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Regarding Chris Jenkins, does the question mean lb for lb strength or total strength?


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

Are we talking pound for pound to give us pencil necks a chance or are we just talking any body weight?


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Those were some excellent raw lifts there from Rich Ellis, respect where its due it was mighty impressive.

Ive seen a lad at the gym do 260kg bench for 2 but thats was some time ago now but hes one strong mofo.

Seen rich gosling many times do 220-230 bench. He wasnt a massive deadlifter though i think ive seen him do 3-310 max not sure if thats his PB though.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Those were some excellent raw lifts there from Rich Ellis, respect where its due it was mighty impressive.

Ive seen a lad at the gym do 260kg bench for 2 but thats was some time ago now but hes one strong mofo.

Seen rich gosling many times do 220-230 bench. He wasnt a massive deadlifter though i think ive seen him do 3-310 max not sure if thats his PB though.


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

Nytol said:


> Is that the Video where he says "I am totally natural, never used any steroids"? :lol:
> 
> Very impressive raw lifts mate.


I'm guessing those lifts Matt, but I doubt I'm far off - you won't catch me without my gimp suit and powerpants these days. I did a raw 200x3 narrow grip on the bench on Monday, so I could get close to 220 with a fair wind.

Looking forward to lifting this year and then retiring......again, before Joe gets fit and embarrasses me.

The Samuelson dvd is called "worlds strongest arms" or something similar. Its him and Svend Carlson (Carlson isn't training). It also contains footage of him armwrestling and snapping the forearm of the big Aussie in WSM about 1998/99.


----------



## pyxlius (Oct 27, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> ive seen savicas when we were in lithuania last year bench 300kg with only a tshirt, man can do 200+kg log press, i wud love to see him suit up,
> 
> he was doin hammer curls with 75kg dumbells, insane . guy has hit 420kg deads
> 
> i think him or mariusz raw wud destroy most


i was going to the same gym as he, believe me, his workout looks impressive :thumb:


----------



## the_muss (May 16, 2008)

Porky Pie said:


> I'm guessing those lifts Matt, but I doubt I'm far off - you won't catch me without my gimp suit and powerpants these days. I did a raw 200x3 narrow grip on the bench on Monday, so I could get close to 220 with a fair wind.
> 
> Looking forward to lifting this year and then retiring......again, before Joe gets fit and embarrasses me.
> 
> The Samuelson dvd is called "worlds strongest arms" or something similar. Its him and Svend Carlson (Carlson isn't training). It also contains footage of him armwrestling and snapping the forearm of the big Aussie in WSM about 1998/99.


----------



## METAL (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words guys. I'm confident i'll be signifacantly stronger this year. I'm close to all my pb's and i'm not even trying at the moment. I'm sure a fair few of you have suffered a lack of motivation when injured, and at the moment i'm just concentrating on leaning up a bit so the fact my strength is doing so well fills me with confidence for the coming year. I'll get some vids and post anything a think you guys might want to see.

Dai, i hope to be lifting towards the end of the year. I haven't flat benched anything meaningful (for a while i was doing 60-100kg just to keep my shoulder moving) for over 6 months now. i didn't realise it had been that long until i checked my journals. Great lifts yourself there mate and best of luck for the year ahead.

And yes Joe, i know you and Matt will be hot on my heals. I'll be good to go in about 8wks. I can't imagine it'll be that different for you so it'll be game on


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

METAL said:


> Thanks for the kind words guys. I'm confident i'll be signifacantly stronger this year. I'm close to all my pb's and i'm not even trying at the moment. I'm sure a fair few of you have suffered a lack of motivation when injured, and at the moment i'm just concentrating on leaning up a bit so the fact my strength is doing so well fills me with confidence for the coming year. I'll get some vids and post anything a think you guys might want to see.
> 
> Dai, i hope to be lifting towards the end of the year. I haven't flat benched anything meaningful (for a while i was doing 60-100kg just to keep my shoulder moving) for over 6 months now. i didn't realise it had been that long until i checked my journals. Great lifts yourself there mate and best of luck for the year ahead.
> 
> *And yes Joe, i know you and Matt will be hot on my heals. I'll be good to go in about 8wks. I can't imagine it'll be that different for you so it'll be* game on


Cant come soon enough mate:thumb:


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Nytol said:


> Plenty on here stronger than Chris, unless we are now going by weight too?
> 
> Also his lifts are equipped, which adds too many variables.
> 
> ...


That's mental.

200k b/p went up like an empty bar. WTF?! :rockon:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Phew. Looks like I have a ways to go.... :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

just for genuine all round raw talent, got to be con and potential to become a legend in the strength sport, even though hes now a bodybuilder


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

metals got strong bench but not sure how the squat and deadlift hold up, sure its pretty good however


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

As far as i know i have the strongest trap bar deadlift 

But thats only because im the only person i know who uses one :whistling:


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

want2getstrong said:


> metals got strong bench but not sure how the squat and deadlift hold up, sure its pretty good however


Did you not watch the videos?

I think he squatted 330 raw in that comp and then pulled 330 DL like it was a warm up.

So I think they hold up pretty well, and out totals anyone else on here.


----------



## METAL (Sep 14, 2008)

I missed the 330 squat Matt  I was called up by a mate and ended up WAY too deep. I'll get the vid up when i get chance. I've done 310 for 5 with some to spare mind. I'll get some vids next time i'm going heavy. But yeah, regretted not going heavier on the dead. Heaviest i'd done in training was 260x3 as i was following Mr Bolton's advice. It worked, just had no idea where my strength was at! lol.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

METAL said:


> I missed the 330 squat Matt  I was called up by a mate and ended up WAY too deep. I'll get the vid up when i get chance. I've done 310 for 5 with some to spare mind. I'll get some vids next time i'm going heavy. But yeah, regretted not going heavier on the dead. Heaviest i'd done in training was 260x3 as i was following Mr Bolton's advice. It worked, just had no idea where my strength was at! lol.


 It has been annoying me but i cant put my finger on who you are mate, some thing that i should by the sounds of things know:confused1: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

METAL said:


> I missed the 330 squat Matt  I was called up by a mate and ended up WAY too deep. I'll get the vid up when i get chance. I've done 310 for 5 with some to spare mind. I'll get some vids next time i'm going heavy. But yeah, regretted not going heavier on the dead. Heaviest i'd done in training was 260x3 as i was following Mr Bolton's advice. It worked, just had no idea where my strength was at! lol.


Ahh, you are metal, I confused you with someone else, I know who metal is now, yeah his 330kg deadlift was super fast and squat was easy, and 250kg raw bench looked good, strong talent here


----------



## METAL (Sep 14, 2008)

Con said:


> It has been annoying me but i cant put my finger on who you are mate, some thing that i should by the sounds of things know:confused1: :lol:


Well i thought i knew you Con  Lol. I'm Rich Ellis mate. One of Neil Deighton's mates and also was at the uk open when you broke the deadlift WR.


----------



## subyboy (Jan 27, 2009)

weight to strenght??? think about it?


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

subyboy said:


> weight to strenght??? think about it?


Think about what?

Badly spelled silly statements?

METAL is the strongest person on here until someone else provides evidence to the contrary, end of thread, as it has been answered.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

METAL said:


> Well i thought i knew you Con  Lol. I'm Rich Ellis mate. One of Neil Deighton's mates and also was at the uk open when you broke the deadlift WR.


 Indeed as i was informed from James shortly after making the post

You are indeed a strong SOB......it was a pity you cut the long slightly balding hair it made you look like a Viking on gear:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

Nytol said:


> Think about what?
> 
> Badly spelled silly statements?
> 
> METAL is the strongest person on here until someone else provides evidence to the contrary, end of thread, as it has been answered.


 PMSL!

Weight to lift ratios are for skinny weaklings end of story, weight lifted with clean form is all that matters:cool:

Have to agree with that.


----------

